# teco boom failure



## stltreedr (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my contractors had a saturn boom fail today- initial report is that a bolt broke in the knuckl and sent thebuket to he ground from aboutfiften eet up. Worker was tan to the hospital nd appersto be ok fo now. Inspect those booms!


Ps i am going to qitreypin everything i wrie tis is gettngreally annoying whe the keystrokes dont go on the page the wa i type them.


----------

